# iphone 3g only works on speakerphone!



## BlueSpaceFishYs (Oct 10, 2008)

i got my iphone 3g a few months ago, and for a while sometimes the only way i be on a call and hear the other person would be on speaker phone. well now it ONLY works on speaker phone  what do i do? the other person hears me though...


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

Take it back to the store!!! Seriously, you should have taken it back the day the issue occurred. If its not doing what its #1 feature is supposed to be doing then why are you still holding on to it?! Who cares if the other person can hear you, if you cant hear the person you're calling on your $200+ new headset theres a problem... skip the forums, go straight to the point of sale. Cheers


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

BlueSpaceFishYs said:


> i got my iphone 3g a few months ago, and for a while sometimes the only way i be on a call and hear the other person would be on speaker phone. well now it ONLY works on speaker phone  what do i do? the other person hears me though...


It sounds like the same problem I've experienced with my 2G phone; if you're not hearing anything except on speakerphone, it's because the phone is behaving as if it has a headset plugged in. It maybe as simple as taking the headset plug and inserting / removing a few time.


----------



## BlueSpaceFishYs (Oct 10, 2008)

I've never once used it with a headset. So I know that's notthe problem...

And it's not working again. Apple store, here I come!


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I've had this problem with my 2G and found a solution. First of all, clean out your headphone jack. Use a Q-Tip and get whatever gunk is in there out. The problem is the sensor in the headphone jack still thinks it's in headphone mode. Try putting the iPhone headphone jack in and out(make sure to use the iPhone ones, they have an extra ring on the jack that 3rd party headphones don't). Try it about 10 times and see if you have any luck.

Now if that doesn't work(which it didn't work for me after much searching for an answer) try this. Use your iPhone to phone a house phone. Once the call connects, press the speaker phone button on the iPhone, then turn it off. You should then be able to hear out your earpiece again.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

BlueSpaceFishYs said:


> I've never once used it with a headset. So I know that's notthe problem...
> 
> And it's not working again. Apple store, here I come!


Seriously, try the headset option everyone is recommending.

I had the same problem, and I had not yet used my headphones.


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

BlueSpaceFishYs said:


> i got my iphone 3g a few months ago, and for a while sometimes the only way i be on a call and hear the other person would be on speaker phone. well now it ONLY works on speaker phone  what do i do? the other person hears me though...


I had the same problem with my 3G, I had no idea what to do, all I remember is I pulled the headset wire not from the tip (hard end), it lasted for couple of hours, then it went away, I can't remember what exactly I did that made it go away. Since then I haven't had that problem.


----------



## BlueSpaceFishYs (Oct 10, 2008)

so i went to the apple store, he took a can of compressed air and blew down the headphone jack. it worked as long as we were at the store. when i got home it stopped working again!! he said a piece of lint could be sitting on the sensor. so if its really THAT sensitive, i need a new one. that's not fair. i shouldn't have to blow down the head phone jack everyyy time i need to make a call. i'm going back, and they better give me a new one.


----------

